# Issued a proper butt kicking



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I read @GOT14U stated: Proper was his favorite stick. Now thats saying a lot from a Big Ole Dude with an amazing assortment of quality sticks that he smokes daily. I asked where to get one and this shows up in my mangled mail box.

I was blown away with the assortment of quality smokes that showed up. I know this Proper is superior since it took 5 top shelf Bodyguards for protection! You're fine & proper Jerod! Thanks man!

These are all new to me, can't wait to fire them up !


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Great hit @GOT14U!


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

@GOT14U is a proper gentleman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

That'll teach you @Olecharlie! Nice one @GOT14U!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Lethal hit, Jerod.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Good stuff! I know 1 of 6. lol


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Glad they got there! I haven’t had that “bad principal “ stick. I can’t wait to try it...hope you like them all bud!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Glad they got there! I haven't had that "bad principal " stick. I can't wait to try it...hope you like them all bud!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


How in the Hell did you get them from Arizona to TN in 2 days for $3.15! They're amazing, thanks again!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet! @GOT14U gotcha!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

proper hatchet job right there!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Proper top shelf hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> How in the Hell did you get them from Arizona to TN in 2 days for $3.15! They're amazing, thanks again!


I just smiled and gave the post lady a wink...lol...

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Great work @GOT14U


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice. That candela looks good.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Ninja skills there @GOT14U way to sneak up on him and kick his butt !


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Surprised you can still sit down after that @ss whoopin! Hope you enjoy those Charlie, they look amazing. 
Great job Jerod! Now I've got some research to do myself because I've never seen a few of those. Is that hatchet an EZ @GOT14U?


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Surprised you can still sit down after that @ss whoopin! Hope you enjoy those Charlie, they look amazing.
> 
> Great job Jerod! Now I've got some research to do myself because I've never seen a few of those. Is that hatchet an EZ @GOT14U?


Yes sir it's their AXX stick. Pretty close to the Cleaver imo.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Yes sir it's their AXX stick. Pretty close to the Cleaver imo.
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Gotcha. Lol, I haven't had the Cleaver yet either. I know, I know, I'm slacking.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Mighty tasty looking line up there!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Oh and I must say this guy deserves every bomb he a$$ kicking he gets...this guy sneaks up and drops bottles of whiskey in a cigar bomb...who does that $hit!!!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

@GOT14U sent a proper Proper!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Oh and I must say this guy deserves every bomb he a$$ kicking he gets...this guy sneaks up and drops bottles of whiskey in a cigar bomb...who does that $hit!!!


But that Eagle Rare is so dang good and pairs well with most cigars! :vs_gift::vs_gift::vs_gift::vs_gift: lol


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

